# 14" Vinny or Black Diamond?



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Who knows?

Frank..........

it's supposedly a Vinny?

but 33truballa33 and I have been talking and he thinks its a Black Diamond...

I'm not sure I'm on the fence. if its not a Vinny I gotta get one.............


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

"rhom"


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Franks not gonna help you here...

Looks like a BDR to me


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Elongatus cockus said:


> Franks not gonna help you here...
> 
> Looks like a BDR to me


really..........

does anyone know where the BDR comes from ?????????


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

A rhom is a rhom. Unless you know were it was collected.....then its a ? rhom


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

tell me why it isn't a vinny.looks close to mine just bigger. look at the hump?most vinny's have a diamond appearance,right ? mine does.. i think it looks more vinny-ish than most.. can anyone tell me what a true vinny looks like? since they all look some what different as all piranha's do..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It doesnt look like the typical "vinny" rhom to me. The head is too big in relation to the body. Whether it was collected in Venesuala...who knows..but it doesnt appear to be what I think of when I think vinny rhom.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

looks like a vinny rhom to me, at least from the wolves in the water DVD i have. it has the SUPER high back on it like the rhoms from venezuela do on the DVD

either way its gorgeous whatever the collections point/species of rhom it is.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

vinny. looks identical to "triggeraa's" confirmed vinny rhom.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

If it was collected in Venezuela, it's a Vinny Rhom... If not, it's an other "kind"... But a Rhom is a Rhom : no matter what kind it is


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

If it's a Black Diamond Piranha chances are it was caught in Peru.

It's very difficult to ID that particular rhom. At first I thought it was a Vinny, but after seeing large Vinny's, it does appear to be more of a black diamond p. The only thing that keeps me from saying 100% its a black diamond is the jaw structure, most black diamonds I've seen have smaller jaws/jaw structure.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i'd say a vinny, but who knows


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

There is really no way to know the type of Rhom unless you know it's collection point.

I am not sure how many different places a BDR can be collected from but my Diamond was collected in Peru near the Iquitios.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This is what I picture when I think of a rhom from Venezuela....this is Knifemans fish and the first large rhom I saw from Venezuela. 
View attachment 97151

If you look at this fish..it has a smaller pointed head in relation to the body which give it a different appearance then other rhoms imo. The relation to the head and the back creates more of an angle then most other rhoms. All this talk about high backs....I am yet to see a large rhom without a high back. Im sure there are some that maybe a bit higher but how do we know part of that isnt just genetic....
Another picture of Knifemans rhom.
View attachment 97152


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

it looks exactly like my alleged blue diamond rhom, after it lost the blue tint
still an awsome s. rhombeus,
AX.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This is what I picture when I think of a rhom from Venezuela....this is Knifemans fish and the first large rhom I saw from Venezuela.
> View attachment 97151
> 
> If you look at this fish..it has a smaller pointed head in relation to the body which give it a different appearance then other rhoms imo. The relation to the head and the back creates more of an angle then most other rhoms. All this talk about high backs....I am yet to see a large rhom without a high back. Im sure there are some that maybe a bit higher but how do we know part of that isnt just genetic....
> ...


That first picture is just plain awesome...

Whatever happened to Knifeman? I don't think I have seen post for a year or more


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

chomp chomp said:


> This is what I picture when I think of a rhom from Venezuela....this is Knifemans fish and the first large rhom I saw from Venezuela.
> View attachment 97151
> 
> If you look at this fish..it has a smaller pointed head in relation to the body which give it a different appearance then other rhoms imo. The relation to the head and the back creates more of an angle then most other rhoms. All this talk about high backs....I am yet to see a large rhom without a high back. Im sure there are some that maybe a bit higher but how do we know part of that isnt just genetic....
> ...


That first picture is just plain awesome...

Whatever happened to Knifeman? I don't think I have seen post for a year or more
[/quote]
he is around but doesn't visit the boards anymore. his vinny is badass.
wes


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

It doesn't look like a peruvian diamond to me. Looks more like a vinny but I see the arguments.
Perhaps a columbian varient? 
They are right beside venezuela. Caribes appear in both countries.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

definetly looks like a vinny to me- looks like mine(10") only bigger...


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello

This is my rhomb-black peru in 14". You can compare it with yours.
View attachment 98830


best regards
marko from slovenia
www.aquariumwild.com


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

aquariumwild said:


> Hello
> 
> This is my rhomb-black peru in 14". You can compare it with yours.
> View attachment 98830
> ...


thats quite the gorgeous peru rhom!!! one of the nicest ive ever seen thats forsure!!!


----------

